# 3 cat pile up!!!!



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I couldn't resist posting this. I cannot believe all 3 of them squeezed in and stayed asleep!!! It is not a big hammock either but they always fight over who gets in it.
Hope you all like it too xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Made me giggle very COSY. Cant swing a cat in there ahh.


----------



## mum_of_comet (Dec 4, 2008)

haha thats so sweet bless them! keeping eachother warm me thinks


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha that's soooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

lol! aww that's adorable


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

lol, bless.....that is so cute


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

awww how cute!!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, that made me laugh. How lovely. xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless 'em that is adorable!


----------



## meezerLover (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL what a (lovely)crash !!!!!


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

they look so cosy


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Typical, our lot do this and then stretch a whiska when you look at them as if to say "look loadsa room,well comfy"


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What a georgous picture, its so sweet they all seem so close.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahh bless 'em!! They look so cosy. Amazing how they all fit into such a small space!


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww bless xx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww how cute they look super cozy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pics, they all look comfy , if a little squashed,lol,..


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless them  that made me laugh  great picture *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

mine do that all the time, normally 6 of them, it is amazing how they will squash together and sleep. very silly.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ahhh! sooo cute ! they look very snug...:biggrin:


----------

